# Red Claw Crayfish



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

One of the bonuses I've found since starting out on the yak is that while on a days fishing its no effort to through out a couple of crab pots and pick them up after a day on the water (hopefully to a couple of muddies). Since i've only recently got myself interested in sweetwater fishing i was thinking i may as well do the same with freshwater crays.

However i'm a little fuzy on the details.

Questions
Are Yabbies/ red claw crayfish the same?
what are there restrictions on bag limits, females, size ect?
Bait? are they basicaly scavengers and will take the same as for crabs?
Do they tend to hug the banks or are they evenly distributed throughout the waterway?

I've picked myself up a yabbie pot, and i'm sure i'll work it out with the old trial and error rutine that i seam to put forward with most of my fishing escapes but any help would be appriciated

thanks


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey Fishy, I haven't caught any redclaw myself, but have heard a few things about the game. If you still have the frames from the bass you kept last week, I would suggest these could make excellent bait. If not, try some fishy catfood in a can, punch a few holes in the top and pop these in your trap. As for locations, I think close to the bank is actually the go, but then most guys I know that get them tend to do it at night and from the bank by throwing the traps out then sit with a beer or 3 and wait. I'm sure you'd want a few dozen to get a feed, so maybe one trap is not really gonna do the job, but ya never know. which dam were you going to have a go in?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

Heya Somethingfishy 

Might be able to help a little here, although I am no expert I have caught a few Redclaw in the past.

The baits Karl mentioned will do the job, a great bait for Redclaw is also half boiled potato (a little soft but not so much that they will break apart too easily. But any of the ones mentioned will do the trick.

Try to place your pots close to areas where the Redclaw will have cover (homes). Around fallen timber in around 2-5m of water should produce a few.

Logal reg's and bag limits differ from impoundment to impoundment so its best to check reg's for the place where you are heading before you get there.

You'll need a few for a feed....depending if your eating them on their own or just as a nice little appetiser 

Same rules apply as with Lobster, the sweetest flesh is found in the Claw's and Legs  the meat in the tail is still very nice though


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Dallas 
I was told that Red Claw are vegetarians and as such, love things like corn, old fruit etc. But I must admit I haven't tried catching any.
Also they are pretty bland in flavour and require a sauce to give them a lift.

Regards
Chris


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Meoldchina is the Redclaw expert. He may be O.S. at the moment as I havent seen any posts from him in the last couple of weeks. Im very keen to find a good redclaw spot, so maybe we should think about a daytrip to target them?


----------



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

thanks guys,

karl i'm going to Cooloolabin Dam near Yandina, i havent fished there before, but i've bean told by a couple of locals that it produces some large bass and large red claw.

I might try some cans of sardines (40c each homebrand) as they seam to do me well with the crabs. never thought of a potato/ corn i might get a couple more pots and mix things up a bit.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Here, you can do very well baiting crawfish with bologna or hotdogs --although I'd hate for you to get tagged for polluting your waterways with such garbage.

As a kid, I would hand-line for crawdads with a piece of hotdog/bologna tied to some fishing line. The little bugs would just latch on and not let go. I would pull them up slowly and dump 'em in a bucket. Then bait 'em for big cats and large mouth bass in the local reservoirs.

Z


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

Gunston said:


> Dallas
> I was told that Red Claw are vegetarians and as such, love things like corn, old fruit etc. But I must admit I haven't tried catching any.
> Also they are pretty bland in flavour and require a sauce to give them a lift.
> 
> ...


Heya Gunston,

They eat both decomposing vegetable and animal matter. I guess this is why they can be caught using canned dog/cat food as well? Most people I have spoken to go with the old half boiled spuds, very cheap and easy to come by.

On the chew, they seem fine to me without anything added, but I'm with you, I reckon with a nice sauce they would be great :lol:

The flesh in the claws is very very tasty without anything added, the tail has less flavour but still very firm and juicy 8)

Would go down very well cooked in the same sauce Karl cooks his prawns in I reckon! :wink:


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey Fishy. i dont know much about catching them but i do know that there omnivores like us. They eat everything to a point of course.
So your hitting anothing Dam............That damn bass bug.......man i cant wait to hit another one.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

You guys should come and join me at somerset one day, some big bass and yellas in there, and no catfish. :roll:


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

My brother and I recently invested in some redclaw pots for putting in out here at Fairburn dam, Emerald - still very much rank beginners but the bit of research we did before we went out suggests that everyone has their own gun bait and that they will just about eat anything! Favourites seemed to be the par-boiled potato or pumpkin, but there was all kinds of suggestions - dried cat food, tin tuna, chicken necks, rockmelon, pineapple, mandarines!? etc. The only one we managed to raise a redclaw on though was the meat bones you can pick up cheaply at the supermarket. Definitely worth the effort though - was really suprised how good they tasted!

Also if you are wanting some more info on all Australian Crayfish species then the latest Australian Geographic has a great article covering all the different types.


----------



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

cheers for the advice, believe nme I need it 

Karl let us know next time your going and i'll be well up for it.  I also reckon Rik will be to.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

did someone say my name????.........what fishing yes im up for it always


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Guys, I'm camping at Kirkleigh this sunday evening, getting there mid arvo sunday and fishing the arvo, then going back out late at night to fish the full moon.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey Rosco,

Welcome back mate. Thanks for the drum. I have just heard there are redclaw in Lenthalls and am pretty keen to get at em. :twisted:


----------



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

Redclaw here i come, Karl i wont be able to make it this sunday as i'
m going to Lenthalls dam for the weekend  . I'll give the red claw a go while i'm there.

Cheers for all the advice


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

good luck with the barra there mate.....


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Lucky bugga, DON'T FORGET THE CAMERA 8)


----------



## Hagar (Aug 4, 2006)

Gday,always seem to get a feed of redclaw at Somerset Dam,in about 3 to 5 meters of water,usually near a drop off or steep bank.I know just about anything works for bait, some mates swear that using half an orange in with whatever else makes all the difference.We always leave the traps out over night ,but check them a couple of times before bed.Quite often get shrimp and small crays which is an added bonus and great live bait ,the kids love to check the traps and it helps keep them amused.Have a great time , cheers Gary


----------

